# Rate\Describe every 16 of your interype relationship!



## Little Cloud (Jan 12, 2013)

In Socionics there is a explanation of intertype relationship!
There's the link to calculate the intertype relationship:
http://www.sociotype.com/tools/
And there's the explanation of each type of relationship:
http://www.sociotype.com/socionics/intertype_relationships/
Do your relationships\friendships correspond with these descriptions?

*Describe, rate (from 0 to 10), or both your experiences with all these kind of relationships
(both of friendship and love)!!**:wink:*


----------



## Little Cloud (Jan 12, 2013)

I start! I choose only few types for now!!
I'm ESE
- ILE: *Activation*
It's true! I have a ENTp friend that from the first second that we had knew, we had founded each other very attractive, even if not in sexual mean because we are both females (and I'm eterosexual)! 
- SEI: *Mirror
*I have a ISFj friend and we get along very well! We have similar interests and we have never fight until now! =)
- ESE: *Identity
*I think that my mother is a ESFj! She's a wonderful person but since we are too similar we have a lot of fights or we get easly bored!
- LII: *Duality 
*One of my best friends is a INTj and we understand each other very deeply, even if we are very different! We know from when we were 6 years old and we never had a serious fight! 
- EIE: *Congenerity*
Another my best friend is a ENFj! We have very similar interests but we develop them in different ways! We have too a different approach to problems in life!

*You are free to choose only some types to describe if you don't wish to list everyone! =)*


----------



## cyamitide (Jul 8, 2010)

assuming everything else being equal with individuals of each type I would rank intertypes as following:


Dual & Mirror -- most attractive to me. duals make me feel more confident. mirrors inspire me and make me feel more energetic.

Activity -- slightly less attractive than Dual & Mirror relations due to common introversion and rational-irrational differences. i find myself wanting to tell them what to do, while they don't listen to my advice. we also often have somewhat different circles of friends i.e. my activity's beneficiaries who get drawn to them as friends happen to be my kindred relations which aren't very attractive to me.

Mirage -- given matching subtypes quite attractive, but after long time spent in each other's company it causes brain fog. we spend a lot, and I mean a lot of time on just talking and discussing everything under the sun, and it feels tiresome after a while. good chillout sessions.

Semi-Duality & Extinguishment -- with semi-duals we're attracted to one another's lifestyles but there are some major differences in way we communicate. i have a lot of trouble understanding my semi-duals. with extinguishment understanding is great but our priorities are very different. sometimes I experience a desire to show my extinguishment relation how they are wrong.

Business -- the "medium" relations, not too cold and not too hot. our orientations and sentiments are similar. it can get boring due to same-ness of temperament but unlike kindred relations here at least you aren't constantly prodding each other's polr. both of us can support each other in at least one area since our dominant functions are of opposite orientations.

Being Benefactor & Supervisor -- my supervisees energize me similar to mirrors. unfortunately they don't like my company that much =P and try to keep some distance from me. i get along very well with my beneficiaries but there is same problem as with mirror in that they want to discuss, discuss, discuss and i get tired of all talking. we also sometimes argue but it's usually constructive.

Being Beneficiary & Supervisee -- i have a love/hate relationship with my benefactors and supervisors. i feel drawn to supervisors much more than benefactors, but with each there comes a point where i feel that they are too boring and stifling, and want to criticize their viewpoints and then go do my own thing.

Quasi-identical -- major communication barrier here. arguments can run in circles never hitting the mark from both ends. the ones with very strong Ne are exceptionally annoying. i feel like telling them what to do similar with activities and beneficiaries, only they are not receptive to this advice. 

Kindred -- "kindreds in spirit" but talk in completely different languages. i feel like there is a significant communication barrier here that needs to be overcome. unlike quasi-identical though there is also same-ness of temperament that makes my kindreds somewhat boring to me. unlike quasi you can also hit each other's polrs plenty of times. these relations feel very heavy.

Super-ego and Conflict -- i don't have any super-ego or conflict friends. we usually don't become anything more than acquaintances.


----------



## Little Cloud (Jan 12, 2013)

*Mirage*: We find fine with each other and when we go out together we have a lot of fun because we love the other sense of humor!
However we have very different ideas and interests and because of that is not always simple to come to!
*Extinguishment*: We have now little trouble to interact, just the description of extinguishment says, because I felt like we get along very well but I don't understand how she cares about me: she seems so fickle! But I think that I can accept that and go out with her, without expectations, just to enjoy the time passing together! 
*Quasi-identic*: It's just the description: we have a LOT of common interests but we develop them in so different ways! We have trouble to interact together and probably we find each other boring or dusty without really understanding why!
*Conflict: *I find INTp mysterious, sometimes I like them, sometimes not! However it can be really difficult to interact with them because we are SO different!
I have a INTp sister! Sometimes we find boring each other because we have so different interests and while I'm more focused with people and feelings, she's more interested in culture and speculation in general! But other times I'm really interested in her, and I try to read her but I find very difficult to do it
However, even if sometimes it's very difficult interact, usually we really enjoy passing time together! We have a similar sense of humor and we are both curios of a lot of matters, even if sometimes are very different!


----------



## Figure (Jun 22, 2011)

Interesting thread! Since I've found that subtype makes a big difference in a lot of cases, I'll include it. Unfortunately, I love writing about the ITRs, so sorry if this turns into a 2 part novel. Nevertheless, heres what I've found:

*1. Dual with matching subtype*: They're utterly awesome. I connect with most Fi-SEE almost instantly, especially now that I know how to recognize them. I've read about a weird "sense" you get when you're around a good dual, as if there's something oddly familiar going on, and I get it most with them. Totally pull me out of depressive patches, and prevent them from happening to begin with. I like how they appreciate my theorizing and ideas just for what they are. I was lucky to grow up around many duals of both subtypes. 

*2. Semidual P subtype *and *Mirage J subtype: *this one is a tie. I like them both equally - my two best friends are SLE-Se and IEE-Fi. The SLE and I definitely enjoy each others' leading functions, and tend to get close, but as the description says, somebody does something usually with Fe or Fi that cools it down for awhile. Things pick back up quickly though, and I feel very much alive with my Se-Semiduals. It really is true that this relationship works best when you center the relationship to a common goal or activity instead of making it one to one and psychological. The problem? I find Se SLE chicks hot as hell, but want a close relationship, and I'm not sure this one would work well in that regard. 

The opposite is true of Mirage, I find. I do best with them when it's really close, one on one. Long convos like cyamitide said. I love them, but things get boring after awhile, because we're _always _on the same page. Constantly. I have never argued with my Mirage friend, we talk every day for at least an hour (usually more), and have been friends for 3 years. It's unbelievable. 

My Mirage friend holds all of my personal fears, hopes, quirks, and aspirations; my Semidual creates my most fun memories (and hopefully likewise for both). 

*4.) Dual with non-matching subtype* - similar to the "better" duals, but I find their hyper Se a bit grating, and in need of correction. It's still an awesome friendship, but I also want to shake them. We still help each other out of Ni and Se binds though, the same as with the other subtype. 

*5.) Activity*: I don't notice differences between the two subtypes in terms of which is better. If I had to choose, maybe the Fi-ESI more than Se. They're awesome people, and I feel very comfortable around them. The rational-irrational thing is a big difference though, and it throws things off from time to time, especially with communication - it's hard to understand each other. Still, I've always had a strong ESI relationship in some way, through childhood. 

*6.) Mirror: *LIE are baller. I like them. Things pick up very easily, and stay that way for awhile. Their communication is very much like mine, and I respect their action and energy since it's something I lack. We can be as crude, obnoxious, and belligerently ridiculous with each other as we please while making fun of the world, and feel energized by it. The problem is that there is always correction going on - I drift into lazy abstraction, and they talk too much without considering complexity behind their structures. The communication can jerk back and forth, and annoy both, though usually not for long. They pick up speed while I lose it, and likewise. _Unparalleled_, however, for research. 

*7.) Identity, Kindred, Business*: These, I can either really enjoy, or really not. Regardless of how you view MBTI/Socionics, there are probably ILI in the INTJ subforum, and they're probably the ones I get annoyed with, for fostering stereotypes of reclusiveness, social ineptitude, and general bitching about the molecules of their skin. Some of them I do like though, and it can be fascinating to talk to someone who's like you - for awhile. It loses steam like Mirage because of similarity. 

Kindred and Business are both 50-50 for me. I either get along well with them, or absolutely hate them. Even if it's good though, while I will speak highly of the person and respect, even value them, it's hard to keep things going long term. With IEI, we share a Ni supernova, and things burn out later. With SLI, we get along well, but things are too formal and restricted. I like IEI who are investigative and personable, and detest those who think they're superior because they're unique. I like SLI who are practical and friendship-oriented, and detest those who are close-minded, security-obsessed, and caught thinking like people did in the 40s. 




More later!


----------



## Little Cloud (Jan 12, 2013)

Figure said:


> Interesting thread! Since I've found that subtype makes a big difference in a lot of cases, I'll include it. Unfortunately, I love writing about the ITRs, so sorry if this turns into a 2 part novel. Nevertheless, heres what I've found:


Thank you very much for your contribution! It's very interesting and detailed: exactly what I wished to read!
I wait for the next of the answer :wink:


----------

